

Ask HN: Rate my Kickstarter project - KOTHpoker - jiganti

So my team and I have been bootstrapping the development of our site http://kothpoker.com and we decided that Kickstarter would be the best way to raise a small amount of funding. Any advice/comments/concerns are greatly appreciated!<p>Here's the link- http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kothpoker/king-of-the-hill-poker-kothpoker
======
jiganti
Clickable - [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kothpoker/king-of-the-
hi...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kothpoker/king-of-the-hill-poker-
kothpoker)

